# Finished the Nomad



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is another one of Corrie Shrink Works vaBcHRog's fine bodies.

Here are some pics along the way.










Here is the finished car.










I didn't notice the bare spot on the inside of the left wing until I cropped the pics. The car already has 2 coats of Future floor wax. Can I touch it up at this point? If not I will leave it as is because I don't even notice it unless I look real close.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03,
You could try touching up somewhere inside the body to see how it turns out, then you could do the fix on the wing. I've never tried painting over Future, can't see why you couldn't, provided you make sure the Future is dry. Let us know how it turns out. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Roger,
> You could try touching up isomewhere nside the body to see how it turns out, then you could do the fix on the wing. I've never tried painting over Future, can't see why you couldn't, provided you make sure the Future is dry. Let us know how it turns out. :thumbsup: rr


Thanks for the tip. I should have thought of that myself!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A very nice piece and a good job. I didn't notiice the missing paint on the tail-fin at first. We call side mirrors "wings" over there so I was looking in the wrong place! A very nice colour scheme too.















cheers....


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe a small strip of black electrical tape?

btw, nice job; much better than i'd be able to pull off.


----------

